# 2019 ML Hunt



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, its finally here and much quicker than I had anticipated. I want to send a shout out of luck, success, and safety to those of us in the woods. 


I'll be heading out today setting camp for the rest to follow later. I love this time of year! It can be unpredictable, especially the weather. Whatever happens, HAVE FUN and ENJOY!!:smile:

Oh ya, post pictures of success, be it a buck or just plain fun and enjoyment of being out.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to have a hard time turning right to go to work in the morning, instead of left to go to the cabin. I don't have a muzzle tag this year, and don't even get to tag along with anyone. My assistant and his wife both have tags so I gave him a couple of days off. I'm jealous !!! 
First time in years I don't at least get to tag along. 
I guess I can wait until my early rifle hunt starts.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not going to be able to get out until the weekend and then a few days next week. Leave at least one bruiser out there for me.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I had to play mom this morning that put a big halt on my plans. Aiming for Sunday evening and Monday. Talked to my old coworker over at NWS. Strong cold front moving in this weekend. Snow levels around 9,000ft-8,500ft with significant amount expected if it stalls out. Gonna be a wet one this weekend up north! 
Good luck y’all


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Had one down by 7:01am, just a few min after shooting hours started. Decent 3pt.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Had one down by 7:01am, just a few min after shooting hours started. Decent 3pt.


Nice work, can't wait for pics and a story.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> Nice work, can't wait for pics and a story.


You'll probably be waiting a long time. DallanC isn't a show off sadly.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Wish i was out but i am stuck at work, hopefully some evening hunts or the weekend works out for me. I just dont have any time to take off, between traveling for my daughters graduation, helping my son move etc. My vacation time couldn't keep up!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

3arabians said:


> You'll probably be waiting a long time. DallanC isn't a show off sadly.....


I used to post alot of pictures, lots of how-to guides, other fun stuff... but when the Owner of the site upgraded and broke images with the SSL crap-o-la, I lost alot of interest in helping to make the site fun and interesting via pictures.

But, the story is boring, years ago I found a neat little spot that usually always holds a buck within the first 20 minutes opening day. I've killed one opening morning there for 6 or 7 years now. This year was no exception. Spotted the buck about 250 yards off and was able to close within 100. He started to get uncomfortable and began to move off just as I got the cross hairs on him. Took a slow moving slight quartering away shot and 20 steps later he was DRT. The only cool part was at the shot a small 6pt bull elk came running TOWARDS the dead deer from 400 yards out, and stopped almost on top of the dead buck. Would have been a sweet shot had I had a bull tag. While cleaning the buck, I had several groups of 5-15 does move past within a few hundred yards. They didn't seem concerned I was there. Was back home a bit after 9, cut him up couple hours ago and just wrapping up vacuum packing him right now.

Its really wierd this year being up in and above the aspen, and they are all in still full green color. Wonderful weather this morning too... couldnt have been less than 50degrees at 6am at 8500ft.

-DallanC


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice, congrats on a fun and efficient hunt.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I've got both a ML buck and ML bull tag on the wasatch. My focus is on finding a bull but won't hesitate if a decent 3 or 4 point buck presents itself. Monday morning and this morning the bulls were bugling heavily. Other than that, bugles have been inconsistent.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

kstorrs said:


> I've got both a ML buck and ML bull tag on the wasatch. My focus is on finding a bull but won't hesitate if a decent 3 or 4 point buck presents itself. Monday morning and this morning the bulls were bugling heavily. Other than that, bugles have been inconsistent.


I have the same tag for Deer, and haven't found a "shooter" yet. Cant keep the Elk away from me. Thursday morning had a 6x6 310-320 bull at 30 yds. It was close enough I took a pic with my cell phone.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm glad some of you have been able to get out and do some muzzy hunting....



Our Maintenance crew scheduled a power project for Wednesday night / Thursday. I had to be here at work. I fully planned to be out hunting Friday morning. Guess what? I'm sitting here typing away on the keyboard. My data center is currently running on generator power. Our facility is down. We are expecting RMP to be showing up this morning to give our electricians a hand in restoring power. Ugh. Watching blinking lights and listening to UPS alarms is not fun....


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope you’ve got a big tank on that generator if you’re hoping for RMP to show.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Finally headed up. Praying for a few breaks in the weather over the next couple days. Looks to be a messy weekend in the northern Utah mountains.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

flyfisher20 said:


> Finally headed up. Praying for a few breaks in the weather over the next couple days. Looks to be a messy weekend in the northern Utah mountains.


Nuts to that, keep it nasty I say. The nastier the better


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ray said:


> Nuts to that, keep it nasty I say. The nastier the better


+1.

Breaking out the nasty weather gear now. My son still has a tag, passed on a not so legal buck wed evening hanging with about 80 does. Hoping another buck joins the fray. He had too much college homework yesterday to go out, told him education comes first, get that good job and spend all the time hunting you want later in life.

Heading up this evening, we'll see how it goes. Going to drag along the .410 in case we run into some more flocks of grouse.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I personally don't like the nasty weather. I have always done best on the good weather hunts. All my biggest deer and even elk I've taken it's been pretty much t shirt weather. Much more enjoyable for me. Don't like slopping around in the mud.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Good luck to you and your boy, Dallan.

PM me some way points when you get into the grouse. 😁


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone with LE muzzy tags this year? Curious how the hunts are going...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

2full said:


> I personally don't like the nasty weather. I have always done best on the good weather hunts. All my biggest deer and even elk I've taken it's been pretty much t shirt weather. Much more enjoyable for me. Don't like slopping around in the mud.


Amen brother!! I don't like nasty sloppy weather either. I hole up in the tent or truck every time. I can't recall a buck or bull I've killed in a storm or a light sprinkle.

Im taking my kids out in the morning to try and get my daughter her first buck and planning on road hunting. Hopefully we can catch a break and get out for a walk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ray said:


> Good luck to you and your boy, Dallan.
> 
> PM me some way points when you get into the grouse. &#128513;


Hit it tonight, it started to sprinkle after 6:30pm but not bad. Deer were active from the get-go. Saw another 80+ and the same tiny buck we ran across wed evening. Saw a beautiful large bull elk running half a dozen cows. Deer looked like they were moving out of the high country ahead of the incoming weather.

Didnt see a single grouse tonight... probably because we had a shotgun. When you dont have a gun, they are all over the place.

We'll probably sleep in tomorrow morning, then hunt the evening. Let the morning weekend circus run its course. Been enjoyable being with my kid though up there with no cell phones. Just chat and enjoy the coolness that is nature.

PS: Saw a weird bird I'm not familiar with, nor really seen before. Black wings, white body, grey head. About the size of a blue jay. Looked cool.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

That sounds like a Clark’s nutcracker. Hold on, I’ll grab a pick.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Is this it?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

They’re pretty rare, you can only find them in the high country, they’re corvids and their call is pretty wild.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ray said:


> That sounds like a Clark's nutcracker. Hold on, I'll grab a pick.


Hey, that's it. Very beautiful bird. Fun to watch scamper around from trees, to rocks, to bushes. Very active.

Thanks for the ID!

-DallanC


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

The weather has definitely been nasty. I can't really say what kind of deer have been around as fog has limited visibility for most of the past 48 hours. Wish I could be out tomorrow as conditions look like they could be ideal (at least to me). I'll give it one more go on Thursday.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

flyfisher20 said:


> The weather has definitely been nasty. I can't really say what kind of deer have been around as fog has limited visibility for most of the past 48 hours. Wish I could be out tomorrow as conditions look like they could be ideal (at least to me). I'll give it one more go on Thursday.


It was foggy. And crazy windy (huge number of blow down aspen this morning blocking roads from last nights winds), cold, rainy, snowy, hail at times (big stones that hurt!), overall pretty miserable. But we saw more bucks and one dandy 4pt my boy made a stalk on and almost pulled off. Most deer seemed pretty oblivious to the weather and were out in the open feeding as per normal.

Could a shot several different nice bull elk, but no tag.

My rain-gear worked flawlessly and overall, had a fun time with my boy. I was however, very happy when I got home and had a hot shower.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well the bucks alluded us it seems. Maybe I'll get lucky and get another day or two.
And although the rain gear worked flawlessly, I still prefer good weather for the hunt. 6 inches of mud caked on the boots is no fun at all.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am going to have to agree with Middlefork. While my rain gear worked great, I'd prefer better weather. Spent a few hours sitting under some pine trees yesterday while lightning cracked right above me. Once I finally got back to the 4 wheeler I got caught in a hill storm that was downright painful as they smacked me. Never encountered as much hail in a single day in my life.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’ll hunt in anything because I love it! But I definitely don’t prefer the weather. Here’s how I spent the majority of my morning. Not a very good visual from this spot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Raptorman said:


> Nice work, can't wait for pics and a story.





3arabians said:


> You'll probably be waiting a long time. DallanC isn't a show off sadly.....


This was good enough to "show off". Fresh Tenderloin w/ Bacon and fresh picked Corn on the cob. Delicious!










-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dallin, where did you find fresh corn to pick in the mountains?:smile: Looks good and the loin is cooked just right. I cringe when I see venison overcooked.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Overcooked venison is a crime, and thats usually how everyone does it. We sear steak like this then pop it in the oven to slow cook.


-DallanC


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks awesome, Dallan! Nice work


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great work Dallan - looks delicious!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Overcooked venison is a crime, and thats usually how everyone does it. We sear steak like this then pop it in the oven to slow cook.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan have you tried cooking it the opposite way? I throw my streaks in the oven at 250 degrees until it reaches 120-125 internally then put it on the grill. Always turns out so juicy inside.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Only got out one morning. Life and work consumed my other time. Saw 10 deer with 7 for sure does. The storm didn’t produce the snow expected in the higher level. I was 6500-8000ft elevation. Very wet and muddy. I hunted above Afflack park and lookout peak area. Ran into some moose hunters who watched a Bull bed down the night before where I was going. Never saw him but saw the tracks and spring he tore up. Wish I had some battery left I would’ve got some pictures. Good times regardless! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I definitely miss the muzzy hunt! It's been fun to read everyone's reports so far. Congrats to those who have punched tags and good luck to those still out there!


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Got out again this morning. Anyone have a good recipe for tag soup?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

flyfisher20 said:


> Got out again this morning. Anyone have a good recipe for tag soup?


Whiskey, lots and lots of whiskey.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, its over and another deer hunt in the books. I don't get to spend hours making jerky this fall, so I guess that could be considered good or bad. You decide.


Had a great time with the kids and grandkids! I guess I'm getting OLD now. I look forward to the family visit and seeing the younger ones have success more than if I was to shoot a deer.


----------

